# The Beach



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Isn't it nice to have a relaxing vacation lying dead on the beach and enjoying the ocean breeze?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:drool: 

Only a couple of weeks until it's beach time in Denmark - I can't wait!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't much like those kind of beaches - they're fun if you've got around 50 people going but would prefer to avoid public (or at least popular/unsecluded) ones otherwise.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

When you do it every year? Not really. I go to the beach 1 or 2 weekends every summer.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I go quite often. At least once a month.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Give me a lake!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Here's a lake.







goonsta


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i go to the beach 3 times on week (from april to october)


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Beach is beautifull, some of the best things to do!


----------



## oskarj (Mar 15, 2006)

Is this Chicago?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Repulse Bay, HK*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics!!
thanx!


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

oskarj said:


> Is this Chicago?


I think you are the only one who not recognizes Chicago...


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Whoow, Repulse Bay, HK looks great.
I'd like to visit it when Im going to HK.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

One of the many future beaches of Dubai

The beach next to Dubai Marina with waterfront resorts and the Jumeirah Beach Residence towers under construction




































The Beach at night 


















Plenty of beaches to be added on completion of the three Palm Islands


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

In Barcelona, it is beach time since March 15th this year!

I wento to the beach on Sunday 9/4/2006 and I took some photos:







































































































































:wink2:
Enjoy them!!


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

oh yes yes, beaches are very pleasant....can't wait to hit that jersey shore this summer .


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Barcelona ... good memories*


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------

